# Fresh start. 20g long.



## Stiletto (Jan 6, 2009)

I just set up a 20 long and I am looking for advice to keep it algae free. I just had a bad experience with algae in another tank and certainly do not want to go through that again.

So here is the set-up. 









Its an open top with 2 clip on desk lamps with 15 watt spiral CFLs in them. The two substrates are separated by a buried 1" tall plastic divider. The planting substrate is fluorite black sand. Initially I did not plan to have two substrates but I rather like the way it turned out. The plants are all stems. Elodea, filigree myrio, wisteria, and micro swords.

Where I get into problems is when it comes to dosing. What if anything to add. I am trying to keep it simple and do not want to do dry ferts. I have a myriad of commercial products I could use though. I have root tabs, liquid micro supplement, liquid nitrogen supplement, equilibrium, and flourish. Unfortunately excel is out because the elodea reacts badly to it. Also I suppose I should mention that my water is extremely soft, in the area of 1-2 dGh and Kh. So there is not much in the way of nutrients from the tap. So advice welcome. I am perfectly content with slow growth as long as it means avoiding algae.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

If you hate algae, I think all those white rocks are going to make you crazy. 

Also, this quote is a little ironic: "I am trying to keep it simple and do not want to do dry ferts. I have a myriad of commercial products I could use though. I have root tabs, liquid micro supplement, liquid nitrogen supplement, equilibrium, and flourish. " 

Dry ferts sound much more simple to me than all those different liquids and tabs. Also, ou're missing potassium and phosphate from your fertilization roster.

PS - Your tank is beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, you're tank is really stunning. Great job!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

My tap water is as soft as yours and the ph is 8.4. Do you have the same parameters? For a while I had a chronic problem with BBA. 

I found dosing with baking soda, Flourish comprehensive, and KNO3 balanced the ecosystem. I dosed Flourish comprehensive 1/2 ml daily for a week. Dosed with 1 tsp of baking soda daily and after I did water changes. 
KNO3, spectricide stump remover, I dosed 5 ml and the BBA and some fish died. Found at Rex Griggs site it is suppose to be dilluted:


Mix 1 tablespoon (16.8 grams) with 250 ml (1 cup) of tank water.  
1 ml of solution = 1.08 ppm of nitrates and 0.54 ppm of potassium in 10 gallons of water. 
recommended dosage is 2ppm per day You probably only have to do it for a week then when do water changes. I find it best to dose daily for a week then just when I do water changes to keep it a low tech tank.


----------



## Stiletto (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! 

As for my ferts, I do not plan on using all that stuff at once. Thats just the list of everything I had gathered for my other tank. My goal is to add just enough of something to keep the plants healthy but not have excess for algae. I think to start I am going to try just root tabs. My plants are all stems so they should have no problem obtaining nutrients that way and it keeps me from adding anything to the water where its more useable for algae.

Hilde, my Ph is not that high. Mine comes out of the tap at just a bit over 7. Thankfully I have not had any BBA yet. At first I was trying to boost hardness and that is why I bought the equlibrium but now I am just going to let it go. But TBH I only set up my first aquarium in January so I am still learing and trying to figure out what works for me. I may well end up having problems and need to start mesing with hardness again.


----------

